# Great plate and easy to install



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## AnthonyC (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks for this. I'm hoping to build my router table (at least the top and fence so i can start working) this weekend.

I'm having the debate about direct bolting versus a plate. I always get hung up on the clearance inserts. But this sounds pretty good for cheap.


----------



## MooreMichael (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for the review! I'm gonna take on my first table here real soon too.


----------



## TheHarr (Sep 16, 2008)

I came up with a different approach and made a template that is incorporated into the router table. This method worked better than I expected and the price is reasonable-scrap plywood. See for yourselfe.

http://lumberjocks.com/TheHarr/blog/30088

http://lumberjocks.com/TheHarr/blog/30099


----------

